# Remuzzi:"Il virus è mutato. Si muore".



## admin (13 Marzo 2020)

Giuseppe Remuzzi, direttore dell'Istituto ricerche farmacologiche a Milano, intervistato dal CorSera:"Cosa succede a Bergamo? Qualcosa di enorme. Due martedì fa erano tre morti. Sette giorni dopo, 33. Oggi, 58. Avranno anche avuto altre malattie, ma senza virus sarebbero ancora qui. E le polmoniti di questa settimana sono più gravi di quelle della settimana scorsa. La gente è terrorizzata di andare in ospedale. Resta a casa finché ce la fa, con tachipirina e antibiotico. Il 113 ci porta solo quei malati che proprio non ce la fanno a respirare".

"Perchè tante vittime? Tra i tanti coronavirus che ci troviamo ad affrontare, questo è mutato in fretta. Fatichiamo a trovare una risposta immune. Fatichiamo a curare".

"La verità? Questa non è una malattia benigna. Non è una influenza. È una malattia di cui si muore. Non solo anziani, ma anche giovani. E ha colpito molte più persone di quante siamo in grado di trattare".

"Come mi spiego questa virulenza? Come ormai tutti sanno, abbiamo due zone colpite. Nembro e Alzano. Già a dicembre i medici di base di quest’ultimo comune si sono trovati di fronte a polmoniti mai viste. Ma hanno pensato che fosse una evoluzione del ceppo annuale dell’influenza".

"È difficile capire che sei di fronte a qualcosa di nuovo se non l’hai mai visto prima. Anche noi studiosi eravamo convinti che il virus non fosse così aggressivo. Da fine ottobre, quando il virus è comparso anche in Europa, fino a gennaio, quando ce ne siamo accorti, c’è stato uno scambio continuo di milioni di persone. Con la Cina, con la Germania, con tutto il mondo".

"Cosa si poteva fare? Una zona rossa subito. Come a Codogno. Non so perchè non sia stata fatta. Ma l'assenza di una zona rossa ha peggiorato una situazione già grave".

*Anche il dotto Lorini dell'ospedale di Bergamo conferma che il virus sta cambiando e che ci sono sempre più pazienti giovani (sui 40 anni) ricoverati in terapia intensiva.

Video QUI -) twitter.com/i/status/1238374789477253120*


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> . Avranno anche avuto altre malattie, ma senza virus sarebbero ancora qui.



AMEN...finalmente qualcuno che lo dice


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Remuzzi, direttore dell'Istituto ricerche farmacologiche a Milano, intervistato dal CorSera:"Cosa succede a Bergamo? Qualcosa di enorme. Due martedì fa erano tre morti. Sette giorni dopo, 33. Oggi, 58. Avranno anche avuto altre malattie, ma senza virus sarebbero ancora qui. E le polmoniti di questa settimana sono più gravi di quelle della settimana scorsa. La gente è terrorizzata di andare in ospedale. Resta a casa finché ce la fa, con tachipirina e antibiotico. Il 113 ci porta solo quei malati che proprio non ce la fanno a respirare".
> 
> "Perchè tante vittime? Tra i tanti coronavirus che ci troviamo ad affrontare, questo è mutato in fretta. Fatichiamo a trovare una risposta immune. Fatichiamo a curare".
> 
> ...



C'hanno detto solo boiate, fin dall'inizio. Ma qualsiasi soggetto, con una tacca di intelligenza in più rispetto ad un australopiteco, avrebbe dovuto intuirlo da subito. 

Le immagini che arrivavano dalla maledetta Cina parlavano da sole.


----------



## pablog1585 (13 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'hanno detto solo boiate, fin dall'inizio. Ma qualsiasi soggetto, con una tacca di intelligenza in più rispetto ad un australopiteco, avrebbe dovuto intuirlo da subito.
> 
> Le immagini che arrivavano dalla maledetta Cina parlavano da sole.



Fonte?

Comunque come previsto muoiono negli over over 60 con n complicazioni precedenti, quindi nulla di nuovo. Direi che la preoccupazione va ai genitori nonni se messi male giustamente.


----------



## Manue (13 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Remuzzi, direttore dell'Istituto ricerche farmacologiche a Milano, intervistato dal CorSera:"Cosa succede a Bergamo? Qualcosa di enorme. Due martedì fa erano tre morti. Sette giorni dopo, 33. Oggi, 58. Avranno anche avuto altre malattie, ma senza virus sarebbero ancora qui. E le polmoniti di questa settimana sono più gravi di quelle della settimana scorsa. La gente è terrorizzata di andare in ospedale. Resta a casa finché ce la fa, con tachipirina e antibiotico. Il 113 ci porta solo quei malati che proprio non ce la fanno a respirare".
> 
> "Perchè tante vittime? Tra i tanti coronavirus che ci troviamo ad affrontare, questo è mutato in fretta. Fatichiamo a trovare una risposta immune. Fatichiamo a curare".
> 
> ...




Esattamente, 
come si pone questo dottore nei confronti dei colleghi di Napoli che con un farmaco hanno visto enormi progessi nei pazienti?
come si pone nei confronti della sperimentazione che è in atto in questo momento in diversi ospedali italiani, con quel farmaco?

Un giorno la speranza, 
il giorno dopo la rassegnazione... boh


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Remuzzi, direttore dell'Istituto ricerche farmacologiche a Milano, intervistato dal CorSera:"Cosa succede a Bergamo? Qualcosa di enorme. Due martedì fa erano tre morti. Sette giorni dopo, 33. Oggi, 58. Avranno anche avuto altre malattie, ma senza virus sarebbero ancora qui. E le polmoniti di questa settimana sono più gravi di quelle della settimana scorsa. La gente è terrorizzata di andare in ospedale. Resta a casa finché ce la fa, con tachipirina e antibiotico. Il 113 ci porta solo quei malati che proprio non ce la fanno a respirare".
> 
> "Perchè tante vittime? Tra i tanti coronavirus che ci troviamo ad affrontare, questo è mutato in fretta. Fatichiamo a trovare una risposta immune. Fatichiamo a curare".
> 
> ...



Giusto ieri sentivo in radio un'altro esperto che invece diceva che girano falsità sul fatto che il virus sia mutato perché il ceppo è sempre quello cinese e le mutazioni minime sono quelle che avvengono sempre coi virus..


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2020)

*Anche il dotto Lorini dell'ospedale di Bergamo conferma che il virus sta cambiando e che ci sono sempre più pazienti giovani (sui 40 anni) ricoverati in terapia intensiva.

Video QUI -) twitter.com/i/status/1238374789477253120*


----------



## Zanc9 (13 Marzo 2020)

Ho appena sentito alla radio un Italiano che lavora all'OMS (non ho capito bene che figura sia, ma ho capito che era un "pezzo grosso") dire l'esatto contrario...cioè che il virus diventa meno aggressivo col passare del tempo.

Bo...non so che pensare


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Esattamente,
> come si pone questo dottore nei confronti dei colleghi di Napoli che con un farmaco hanno visto enormi progessi nei pazienti?
> come si pone nei confronti della sperimentazione che è in atto in questo momento in diversi ospedali italiani, con quel farmaco?
> 
> ...



Tocilizumab, il farmaco che citi, a Napoli è stato usato per ora su 7 persone in terapia intensiva.
1 paziente ha risposto bene, sugli altri 6 i risultati non sono stato soddisfacenti.
E' un farmaco che si usa nell'artrite reumatoide e si sta provando a testarne l'efficacia anche contro il coronavirus.


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tocilizumab, il farmaco che citi, a Napoli è stato usato per ora su 7 persone in terapia intensiva.
> 1 paziente ha risposto bene, sugli altri 6 i risultati non sono stato soddisfacenti.



Quindi ci hanno illuso un po' tutti con la storia di questo farmaco "miracoloso"


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche il dotto Lorini dell'ospedale di Bergamo conferma che il virus sta cambiando e che ci sono sempre più pazienti giovani (sui 40 anni) ricoverati in terapia intensiva.
> 
> Video QUI -) twitter.com/i/status/1238374789477253120*



Azzardo un'ipotesi: i vecchi appena vengono colpiti crollano subito fisicamente..i "giovani" colpiti fisicamente hanno retto di più ma adesso alcuni soggetti anche giovani dopo settimane stanno avendo problemi...

Non a caso il paziente 1 aveva appunto 38 anni..e da alcune settimane non stava bene quando poi è crollato


----------



## Marilson (13 Marzo 2020)

finche non mi portano uno studio peer reviewed di laboratori come l'Istituto Pasteur di Parigi o il CDC di Atlanta, con mappe genomiche e confronti tra ceppi cinesi e italiani/francesi/tedeschi, queste parole sono e rimangono puro terrorismo. Sono scioccato che le abbia dette veramente. Non puoi dire che il virus e' mutato solo per l'aumento della mortalita' dovuto a comorbidita', ci sono tante di quelle variabili che c'e' da impazzire. Io sono terrorizzato quanto e come voi, non dormo da una settimana e mi viene chiesto assurdamente di venire a lavorare ogni giorno, ma il mio cervello non va in vacanza. E' sempre funzionante. Cerchiamo di non deviare dalla tangente, ragazzi state a casa e questa cosa finira' al piu' presto.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quindi ci hanno illuso un po' tutti con la storia di questo farmaco "miracoloso"



No , illuso no ma prima di cantar vittoria bisogna studiare e aspettare, per il vaccino la situazione invece è ancor di più in alto mare.
Il farmaco in questione si usa nell'artrite reumatoide bloccando l'infiammazione a un livello della 'cascata' che la 'genera'.
Qual'è la ratio dell'utilizzo contro questo virus?
Alla base della polmonite vi è un processo infiammatorio , come in tutte le patologie che terminano col suffisso -ite, e pare che bloccando questo stato infiammatorio si riesca a proteggere i polmoni dalla complicazione peggiore di questa infezione.
Ti riporto in termini spiccioli come sta la situazione.
Il farmaco lo produce roche che in caso di risposte soddisfacenti si è giù offerta a soddisfare l'esigenze di tutti GRATIS.
Penso la cura stia dando riscontri positivi e la dritta sul suo utilizzo ci è arrivata dalla cina dove 27 pazienti hanno risposto positivamente.
Numeri ancora troppo bassi ma comunque una flebile luce si intravede.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> finche non mi portano uno studio peer reviewed di laboratori come l'Istituto Pasteur di Parigi o il CDC di Atlanta, con mappe genomiche e confronti tra ceppi cinesi e italiani/francesi/tedeschi, queste parole sono e rimangono puro terrorismo. Sono scioccato che le abbia dette veramente. Non puoi dire che il virus e' mutato solo per l'aumento della mortalita' dovuto a comorbidita', ci sono tante di quelle variabili che c'e' da impazzire. Io sono terrorizzato quanto e come voi, non dormo da una settimana e mi viene chiesto assurdamente di venire a lavorare ogni giorno, ma il mio cervello non va in vacanza. E' sempre funzionante. Cerchiamo di non deviare dalla tangente, ragazzi state a casa e questa cosa finira' al piu' presto.



Bisogna leggere tra le righe di questa intervista e tra le righe sono stati espressi due concetti che giocano in favore del coronavirus e contro la salute dei pazienti :
-ricovero tardivo
-utilizzo degli antibiotici che sortisce solo l'effetto di abbassare ulteriormente le difese immunitarie con azione nulla sul virus.

Se il virus si sia modificato non lo sappiamo ma in queste condizioni è dura riservare a tutti le cure che ha ricevuto il paziente 1 (il podista) che ha avuto un ospedale e tutti i medici a sua disposizione .


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Marzo 2020)

E ora è chiaro che in Italia abbiamo una classe forse peggiore dei politici. Ogni giorno ci sono almeno 5 o 6 virologhi di grande fama che dicono costantemente cose tra loro discordanti.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Marzo 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ho appena sentito alla radio un Italiano che lavora all'OMS (non ho capito bene che figura sia, ma ho capito che era un "pezzo grosso") dire l'esatto contrario...cioè che il virus diventa meno aggressivo col passare del tempo.
> 
> Bo...non so che pensare



Il virus diventa benigno con il passare del tempo, sempre che sia "naturale". Ma lo diventa in un intervallo temporale enorme, poiché qualsiasi meccanismo naturale arriva prima o poi ad un punto di equilibrio e si stabilizza perdendo le caratteristiche "spigolose".

Purtroppo, nel breve periodo, esprimerà tutta la sua potenza devastante, che speriamo sia comunque limitata.

Ma niente terrorismo, queste sono cose che esistono da sempre. Adesso rispettiamo le regole (sto parlando in generale) e cerchiamo di circoscrivere la situazione.


----------



## Marilson (13 Marzo 2020)

rimango della mia idea che sia molto grave dire che il virus sia "mutato" senza avere prove scientifiche alla mano. Quello che e' certo e' che la seconda ondata di coronavirus che avverra' il prossimo anno sara' meno forte perche' piu o meno quasi tutti avremo una memoria immunitaria della precedente infezione. Anche la Spagnola stessa ritorno' negli anni a venire dopo il 1918 e non fece danni


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il virus diventa benigno con il passare del tempo, sempre che sia "naturale". Ma lo diventa in un intervallo temporale enorme, poiché qualsiasi meccanismo naturale arriva prima o poi ad un punto di equilibrio e si stabilizza perdendo le caratteristiche "spigolose".
> 
> Purtroppo, nel breve periodo, esprimerà tutta la sua potenza devastante, che speriamo sia comunque limitata.
> 
> Ma niente terrorismo, queste sono cose che esistono da sempre. Adesso rispettiamo le regole (sto parlando in generale) e cerchiamo di circoscrivere la situazione.



I cambiamenti del virus sono poco credibili ma ci possono essere delle 'condizioni' in alcuni pazienti che accelerano l'assorbimento del virus nelle cellule e la colonizzazione del tessuto polmonare ospite.
Vanno però fatti studi preclinici ma le supposizioni ci sono.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> rimango della mia idea che sia molto grave dire che il virus sia "mutato" senza avere prove scientifiche alla mano. Quello che e' certo e' che la seconda ondata di coronavirus che avverra' il prossimo anno sara' meno forte perche' piu o meno quasi tutti avremo una memoria immunitaria della precedente infezione. Anche la Spagnola stessa ritorno' negli anni a venire dopo il 1918 e non fece danni



In questo senso siamo ancora più indietro.
Questi studi andranno fatti molto più in là per capire come la 'memoria' del sistema immunitario risponde.
Non dobbiamo però essere disfattisti, teniamo duro e usciamo da questa pandemia perchè il vaccino arriverà.


----------



## Manue (13 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tocilizumab, il farmaco che citi, a Napoli è stato usato per ora su 7 persone in terapia intensiva.
> 1 paziente ha risposto bene, sugli altri 6 i risultati non sono stato soddisfacenti.
> E' un farmaco che si usa nell'artrite reumatoide e si sta provando a testarne l'efficacia anche contro il coronavirus.



11 persone a Napoli, su 2 netti miglioramenti, 
tanto che è partita la sperimentazione in Italia.

20 su 21 in Cina i guariti, grazie a questo farmaco, ma non mi fido dei cinesi e i loro numeri men che meno.

Il concetto è un altro, 
che ognuno va per la sua strada, ognuno fa l'intevista che vuole, 
da sempre, dalla scienziata del Sacco, arrivando fino al dottore di ieri.

Noi non sappiamo chi c'è in TI, dobbiamo fidarci, 
quindi, perché non parla solo uno? perchè dobbiamo ricevere informazioni diverse e discordanti?


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> 11 persone a Napoli, su 2 netti miglioramenti,
> tanto che è partita la sperimentazione in Italia.
> 
> 20 su 21 in Cina i guariti, grazie a questo farmaco, ma non mi fido dei cinesi e i loro numeri men che meno.
> ...



Ieri sera in diretta hanno riportato altri dati : testato su 7 persone in gravi condizioni, su una abbiamo avuto risposte soddisfacenti.
Io da farmacista so cosa è Tocilizumab e in quanto alle notizie mi limito alle pubblicazioni scientifiche , il resto è terrorismo mediatico che NON va diffuso.
Ah, sarebbe anche il caso di spegnere il microfono a tutti coloro che ci hanno parlato di febbricola e tachipirina.


----------



## sunburn (13 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ieri sera in diretta hanno riportato altri dati : testato su 7 persone in gravi condizioni, su una abbiamo avuto risposte soddisfacenti.
> Io da farmacista so cosa è Tocilizumab e in quanto alle notizie mi limito alle pubblicazioni scientifiche , il resto è terrorismo mediatico che NON va diffuso.
> Ah, sarebbe anche il caso di spegnere il microfono a tutti coloro che ci hanno parlato di febbricola e tachipirina.


Se sono arrivati a provare il Tocilizumab... (visto che sai di cosa si parla, intelligenti pauca).

Piuttosto la speranza arriva da un altro farmaco che sappiamo già avere una certa efficacia contro i coronavirus. Alcuni ospedali italiani parteciparanno alla sperimentazione su covid-19. Incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Remuzzi, direttore dell'Istituto ricerche farmacologiche a Milano, intervistato dal CorSera:"Cosa succede a Bergamo? Qualcosa di enorme. Due martedì fa erano tre morti. Sette giorni dopo, 33. Oggi, 58. Avranno anche avuto altre malattie, ma senza virus sarebbero ancora qui. E le polmoniti di questa settimana sono più gravi di quelle della settimana scorsa. La gente è terrorizzata di andare in ospedale. Resta a casa finché ce la fa, con tachipirina e antibiotico. Il 113 ci porta solo quei malati che proprio non ce la fanno a respirare".
> 
> "Perchè tante vittime? Tra i tanti coronavirus che ci troviamo ad affrontare, questo è mutato in fretta. Fatichiamo a trovare una risposta immune. Fatichiamo a curare".
> 
> ...



C'è un ceppo particolarmente potente tra i 3 finora riscontrati in Italia e l'ISS ci sta lavorando.
Comunque ben vengano questi interventi, la gente deve essere terrorizzata.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se sono arrivati a provare il Tocilizumab... (visto che sai di cosa si parla, intelligenti pauca).
> 
> Piuttosto la speranza arriva da un altro farmaco che sappiamo già avere una certa efficacia contro i coronavirus. Alcuni ospedali italiani parteciparanno alla sperimentazione su covid-19. Incrociamo le dita.



Esatto.
Stavo leggendo altri studi, se ti interessa te li invio in privato.
Ma certamente li conoscerai già.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Marzo 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ho appena sentito alla radio un Italiano che lavora all'OMS (non ho capito bene che figura sia, ma ho capito che era un "pezzo grosso") dire l'esatto contrario...cioè che il virus diventa meno aggressivo col passare del tempo.
> 
> Bo...non so che pensare


Anche Burioni ha detto esplicitamente che ci sono possibilità che, nel tempo, il farmaco diventi più buono, in linea con la storia di altri virus

A noi non cambia il compito: entrare in contatto con meno persone possibili.
Alla luce di queste incertezze, la scadenza del 3 aprile verrà ovviamente posticipata oggi 13 marzo


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ieri sera in diretta hanno riportato altri dati : testato su 7 persone in gravi condizioni, su una abbiamo avuto risposte soddisfacenti.
> Io da farmacista so cosa è Tocilizumab e in quanto alle notizie mi limito alle pubblicazioni scientifiche , il resto è terrorismo mediatico che NON va diffuso.
> Ah, sarebbe anche il caso di spegnere il microfono a tutti coloro che ci hanno parlato di febbricola e tachipirina.


Anche perché ci sono episodi italiani che fanno capire cosa può succedere a sottovalutare il problema, vedi 60enne biologo di Caltanissetta morto: l operatrice gli aveva consigliato di far ricoverare ma ha voluto aspettare a casa e vedere come andava, seguito dal proprio medico di base


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> finche non mi portano uno studio peer reviewed di laboratori come l'Istituto Pasteur di Parigi o il CDC di Atlanta, con mappe genomiche e confronti tra ceppi cinesi e italiani/francesi/tedeschi, queste parole sono e rimangono puro terrorismo. Sono scioccato che le abbia dette veramente. Non puoi dire che il virus e' mutato solo per l'aumento della mortalita' dovuto a comorbidita', ci sono tante di quelle variabili che c'e' da impazzire. Io sono terrorizzato quanto e come voi, non dormo da una settimana e mi viene chiesto assurdamente di venire a lavorare ogni giorno, ma il mio cervello non va in vacanza. E' sempre funzionante. Cerchiamo di non deviare dalla tangente, ragazzi state a casa e questa cosa finira' al piu' presto.


Rep. 
Per quella che è la mia piccola esperienza confermo che non funziona in quel modo. Buttarsi in affermazioni di questo tipo senza evidenze scientifiche è un errore grossolano 

Lo spazio di equilibrio tra il minimizzare il problema, e il diffondere il terrore, è davvero angusto e sottile. In questo periodo probabilmente la più insoddisfacente, eppure corretta, risposta è un sonoro "non lo so" 



Beppe85 ha scritto:


> E ora è chiaro che in Italia abbiamo una classe forse peggiore dei politici. Ogni giorno ci sono almeno 5 o 6 virologhi di grande fama che dicono costantemente cose tra loro discordanti.


Non saprei, a pelle ti dico che non sono d accordo. Il fatto che abbiano pareri discordanti non vuol dire che non sono bravi. Credo verosimilmente che molte scoperte siano nate dal confronto e dallo scontro di idee. Dal verificazionismo e ancora meglio dal falsificazionismo. 

Capisco la voglia di avere il quadro esatto della situazione, ma non sono maghi. 

Inoltre non mi pare che fuori l Italia, i virologi abbiano la verità in tasca


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Rep.
> Per quella che è la mia piccola esperienza confermo che non funziona in quel modo. Buttarsi in affermazioni di questo tipo senza evidenze scientifiche è un errore grossolano
> 
> Lo spazio di equilibrio tra il minimizzare il problema, e il diffondere il terrore, è davvero angusto e sottile. In questo periodo probabilmente la più insoddisfacente, eppure corretta, risposta è un sonoro "non lo so"
> ...



Mah guarda io son abituato a pensare prima di parlare e se non son sicuro di qualcosa... non la dico! Anche già solo per non esser smentito 5 secondi dopo. Ovviamente non essendo un medico non so dirti chi avrà ragione tra i 500 svariati affermati virologhi che ogni giorno per un po' di notorietà prendono la parola. Senz'altro tra i tanti uno la azzecchera'... ma questa non è medicina, non è scienza, non è neppure informazione. Fintanto che non si sa di cosa si sta parlando... si dovrebbe avere l'accortezza non dico di non parlarne a nessuno ma almeno di non mettersi davanti ad una telecamera pretendendo di conoscere la verità, smentendo ipotesi formulate 5 secondi prima da altri sedicenti "famosi virologhi" e in più... diffondendo il caos.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2020)

Nel frattempo dal 20 torna l'inverno vero, dopo essere stato assente per tutta la stagione.
Sempre fortunati.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo dal 20 torna l'inverno vero, dopo essere stato assente per tutta la stagione.
> Sempre fortunati.



Complottisticamente, uno direbbe che hanno modificato il clima per ottenere questa combo: virus + primavera fredda.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> finche non mi portano uno studio peer reviewed di laboratori come l'Istituto Pasteur di Parigi o il CDC di Atlanta, con mappe genomiche e confronti tra ceppi cinesi e italiani/francesi/tedeschi, queste parole sono e rimangono puro terrorismo. Sono scioccato che le abbia dette veramente. Non puoi dire che il virus e' mutato solo per l'aumento della mortalita' dovuto a comorbidita', ci sono tante di quelle variabili che c'e' da impazzire. Io sono terrorizzato quanto e come voi, non dormo da una settimana e mi viene chiesto assurdamente di venire a lavorare ogni giorno, ma il mio cervello non va in vacanza. E' sempre funzionante. Cerchiamo di non deviare dalla tangente, ragazzi *state a casa e questa cosa finira' al piu' presto*.



Non mi pare realistico che stando a casa il virus scompaia. Per assurdo, ci rinchiudiamo uno, due, tre mesi, poi usciamo e il virus c'è ancora: la tua è una speranza, oppure puoi spiegare perchè sparirebbe? 
Se non sparirà bisognerà riaprire tutto, mantenendo certe precauzioni, non si può andare avanti con queste restrizioni, non può che essere un sacrificio temporaneo di due o tre settimane.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Marzo 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Mah guarda io son abituato a pensare prima di parlare e se non son sicuro di qualcosa... non la dico! Anche già solo per non esser smentito 5 secondi dopo. Ovviamente non essendo un medico non so dirti chi avrà ragione tra i 500 svariati affermati virologhi che ogni giorno per un po' di notorietà prendono la parola. Senz'altro tra i tanti uno la azzecchera'... ma questa non è medicina, non è scienza, non è neppure informazione. Fintanto che non si sa di cosa si sta parlando... si dovrebbe avere l'accortezza non dico di non parlarne a nessuno ma almeno di non mettersi davanti ad una telecamera pretendendo di conoscere la verità, smentendo ipotesi formulate 5 secondi prima da altri sedicenti "famosi virologhi" e in più... diffondendo il caos.


Certo, ma come c'è stato un Giuseppe Remuzzi in Italia che ha parlato senza certezze, stai sicuro che in giro ci saranno Giuseppe Remuzzi francesi, thailandesi, americani che dicono la loro, sbagliando


----------



## Baba (13 Marzo 2020)

Dalle mie parti si va ancora a fare gli aperitivi, caffè al bar la mattina, pranzi al ristorante, giovani che si ritrovano in centro, treni pieni di gente che va a lavorare, E sono a 30 minuti da Como


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> Dalle mie parti si va ancora a fare gli aperitivi, caffè al bar la mattina, pranzi al ristorante, giovani che si ritrovano in centro, treni pieni di gente che va a lavorare, E sono a 30 minuti da Como



EHHHH????!!!
Ma i bar non sono chiusi??


----------



## Baba (13 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> EHHHH????!!!
> Ma i bar non sono chiusi??



Abito in Svizzera sul confine con l’Italia e qui la vita è rimasta sempre la stessa purtroppo.


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> finche non mi portano uno studio peer reviewed di laboratori come l'Istituto Pasteur di Parigi o il CDC di Atlanta, con mappe genomiche e confronti tra ceppi cinesi e italiani/francesi/tedeschi, queste parole sono e rimangono puro terrorismo. Sono scioccato che le abbia dette veramente. Non puoi dire che il virus e' mutato solo per l'aumento della mortalita' dovuto a comorbidita', ci sono tante di quelle variabili che c'e' da impazzire. Io sono terrorizzato quanto e come voi, non dormo da una settimana e mi viene chiesto assurdamente di venire a lavorare ogni giorno, ma il mio cervello non va in vacanza. E' sempre funzionante. Cerchiamo di non deviare dalla tangente, ragazzi state a casa e questa cosa finira' al piu' presto.



Scusami, sei medico vero? Posso chiederti se sai cosa stanno dando in questo momento ai pazienti lasciati a casa?


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Remuzzi, direttore dell'Istituto ricerche farmacologiche a Milano, intervistato dal CorSera:"Cosa succede a Bergamo? Qualcosa di enorme. Due martedì fa erano tre morti. Sette giorni dopo, 33. Oggi, 58. Avranno anche avuto altre malattie, ma senza virus sarebbero ancora qui. E le polmoniti di questa settimana sono più gravi di quelle della settimana scorsa. La gente è terrorizzata di andare in ospedale. Resta a casa finché ce la fa, con tachipirina e antibiotico. Il 113 ci porta solo quei malati che proprio non ce la fanno a respirare".
> 
> "Perchè tante vittime? Tra i tanti coronavirus che ci troviamo ad affrontare, questo è mutato in fretta. Fatichiamo a trovare una risposta immune. Fatichiamo a curare".
> 
> ...



Tutto sto casino solo perché Trunks del futuro ha portato la medicina solo per Goku


----------



## gabri65 (13 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non mi pare realistico che stando a casa il virus scompaia. Per assurdo, ci rinchiudiamo uno, due, tre mesi, poi usciamo e il virus c'è ancora: la tua è una speranza, oppure puoi spiegare perchè sparirebbe?
> Se non sparirà bisognerà riaprire tutto, mantenendo certe precauzioni, non si può andare avanti con queste restrizioni, non può che essere un sacrificio temporaneo di due o tre settimane.



Se stai a casa il virus scompare. Questo perché non si può diffondere e muore, o rimane al limite confinato. Ovviamente, come già ho scritto, è da pensare tutto in termini scientifici e statistici. Non in termini assoluti.

Il virus non sopravvive a lungo in ambiente aperto, viene disintegrato dalle condizioni ambientali, che per esso è un luogo estremamente ostile. Per sopravvivere in eterno il virus dovrebbe essere congelato o posto in ambiente controllato ed impermeabile.

Se ce lo ritroviamo è perché viene continuamente trasmesso da un posto all'altro, di continente in continente, di stagione in stagione. Facendo questo il virus muta, si adegua (anche noi ci adeguiamo e la pandemia speranzosamente perde potenza).

Ma in questo momento è assolutamente necessario arginare l'impulso iniziale che è incontrollato.

Raccomando ancora a tutti, nonostante sia banale, la più rigorosa osservanza delle regole. Quando riapriremo per forza, magari la scienza sarà andata avanti e ci arriveranno soluzioni meno drastiche da applicare (magari dalla Cina, a buon intenditore ...).


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se stai a casa il virus scompare. Questo perché non si può diffondere e muore, o rimane al limite confinato. Ovviamente, come già ho scritto, è da pensare tutto in termini scientifici e statistici. Non in termini assoluti.
> 
> Il virus non sopravvive a lungo in ambiente aperto, viene disintegrato dalle condizioni ambientali, che per esso è un luogo estremamente ostile. *Per sopravvivere in eterno* il virus dovrebbe essere congelato o posto in ambiente controllato ed impermeabile.
> 
> ...



Bella sintesi.
Ma il virus "sopravvive" sempre in qualche modo, ci son sempre dei virus. Quelli di tipo corona son stati scoperti e chiamati così nelgi anni 60.
In realtà, mi pare di capire, che si conoscano poco i virus, e tantomeno questo ultimo.
L'efficacia di questa quarantena non è assicurata.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Bella sintesi.
> Ma il virus "sopravvive" sempre in qualche modo, ci son sempre dei virus. Quelli di tipo corona son stati scoperti e chiamati così nelgi anni 60.
> In realtà, mi pare di capire, che si conoscano poco i virus, e tantomeno questo ultimo.
> L'efficacia di questa quarantena non è assicurata.



L'efficacia della quarantena non è assicurata matematicamente, ma è opportuna. Come ripeto, si va su base probabilistica, da buon senso. Il virus non può essere debellato completamente, perché muta, rimarrà dormiente, verrà trasmesso da portatori che non si ammalano, etc etc.

La quarantena serve ad arginare il parziale sterminio che può derivare da un mezzo aggressore a cui non possiamo fare fronte in tempi brevi. Chiaro che non verrà sterminato il genere umano, ma potrebbe piegare sensibilmente il nostro ecosistema, e, cosa grave, avere ripercussioni derivanti da cause indirette, come mancanza di economia, lavoro, e quant'altro.

Potremmo anche lasciarlo libero di agire, ma devi essere disposto allora a rinunciare a tutto, proprio tutto, a seconda della sua virulenza e della sua mortalità. Come hai ben visto, siamo così interdipendenti che spezzare anche un singolo anello della organizzazione societaria che ci siamo costruiti potrebbe portare al collasso incontrollato.

Per quanto riguarda la sopravvivenza del virus, tranquillo che ci saranno altri virus, e questo bene o male rimarrà in circolo per quanto detto prima. Magari tra qualche centinaio di anni te lo ritroverai come normale attacco di influenza da debellare con qualche linea di febbre. Però adesso la situazione è un po' più critica e vale la pena cercare di fare il possibile, anche per metterci alla prova e farne tesoro in futuro.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scusami, sei medico vero? Posso chiederti se sai cosa stanno dando in questo momento ai pazienti lasciati a casa?



Cosa intendi per 'lasciati a casa'??
Quelli che verosimilmente stanno affrontando le prime fasi della malattia?


----------



## Marilson (13 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scusami, sei medico vero? Posso chiederti se sai cosa stanno dando in questo momento ai pazienti lasciati a casa?



sono un ingegnere biomedico ma lavoro a stretto contatto con NHS (servizio sanitario nazionale). Te lo dico subito cosa stanno dando ai pazienti a casa. Niente. Nulla.

Non fanno neanche piu' i tamponi.

Ieri ho annullato una cena con degli amici, uno dei miei amici ha la ragazza con la coinquilina che sta male. In pratica era stata in italia e dei conoscenti ora sono positivi. E ora il mio amico ha raffreddore e febbre a 37. Hanno chiamato il numero dedicato per l'emergenza e gli hanno detto tassativamente che non saranno testati. Qui testano solo se ti ricoverano in ospedale o se hai avuto un contatto diretto con un positivo. 

Attualmente abbiamo 800 casi di coronavirus in UK, un medico ha detto che realisticamente gli infetti in UK gia in questo momento sono 10.000. Ci sara' da divertirsi, preparate i popcorn quando leggerete dell'UK e la situazione in Italia stara' migliorando.

Ah, vi sto scrivendo dall'ufficio. Siccome "va tutto bene" bisogna venire a lavorare.


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cosa intendi per 'lasciati a casa'??
> Quelli che verosimilmente stanno affrontando le prime fasi della malattia?



Sì.


----------

